# 55g temporary (maybe) mbuna



## LouisvilleMarc (Nov 11, 2015)

I just bought this beautiful 55g complete set up. Everything except the rock work and fish was included. The fish that came with the tank (2 turquoise rainbows, a 4 inch denison barb, 4 or 5 cherri barbs, a couple loach botias, a pleco of some sort and a very nice congo) were split between me a friend that helped break down and move the tank.

The fish in this tank were being baby sat during the construction of my new house. It's been 8 months since they've been under my keep. Maingano and SRT (Super Red Top) Hongi, and a big ole African Featherfin Cat. Pics below.


----------



## LouisvilleMarc (Nov 11, 2015)

Here is the set up. Stand and Canopy, Coralife T5 4 bulb lights, 2 emperor filters, substrate, heater, tank, fish (not the fish in the picture), and drift wood were all included.


----------



## LouisvilleMarc (Nov 11, 2015)

And here are the fish. It may be obvious, but for those that don't know Mbuna, the SRT Hongi are the fish with the red tops. The lighter bodied, but brighter more vivid colors is the dominant male. The Maingano are the blue and black horizonal striped fish. The darker, more defined black striped fish is the dominant male. It's always best to keep a 1/3 male to female ratio with Mbuna. This group tank is a little low in stocking at this point. I hope to add probably 6 more fish now that I have them back. Not sure what kind yet though is all.


----------



## LouisvilleMarc (Nov 11, 2015)

more


----------



## LouisvilleMarc (Nov 11, 2015)

and a few more


----------

